# Farbe Empfehlungen für Slide



## hakunin (22. April 2011)

Radon hat hier geschrieben, dass sie gerne Empfehlungen für die Farbe des Slide nehmen. Ich wollte in diesem Thread antworten und gerne sehe ich auch eure Ideen. 
Ich habe für die folgenden Bilder auch den Konfigurator von Kraftstoff benutzt, weil er bequem ist (http://configurator.kraftstoff-bikes.com/bikes/ch). Die Bilder findent ihr anbei.
Ich weiss, dass die Farbe der Felgen nicht geändert werden kann, aber ich wollte trotzdem es vorschlagen.

Hier sind meine bevorzugten Farben:

1) *metallic blue / electric blue*






2) *orange*





Absolut kein Weiss! Auch für die "Radon" und "Slide" Schriften kein Weiss!


----------



## ml IX (23. April 2011)

Matt grau/antrazit wäre auch eine gute Alternative.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenon2011 (24. April 2011)

das blau metallic geht mal gar nicht.. 90er jahre iiih 

das komplett orange mit schwarz sieht allerdings interessant aus

wie hast du die felgen farbig bekommen?

(würde eher versuchen ein matteres / graueres /gediegeneres orange, kein so schrilles / grelles zu machen - gibts aber in dem shop leider nicht)







die Farben im Konfigurator gefallen mir aber alle nicht so - würde dann eher noch versuchen ein star wars weiss hinzubekommen 








für die jungen Ladys modell Mentos Bubble Gum - hehe


----------



## hakunin (25. April 2011)

Hallo Xenon,

für die Räder--> Bike Type= dirt dh freeride -->Modell= E1. Dann kanst auch die Räder andern.

LOL, die Mentos Farbe für Mädels...aber ich glaube, Radon wird nie eine Farbe nur für Frauen machen...Kosten....


----------



## hst_trialer (26. April 2011)

hakunin schrieb:


> Hallo Xenon,
> 
> für die Räder--> Bike Type= dirt dh freeride -->Modell= E1. Dann kanst auch die Räder andern.
> 
> LOL, die Mentos Farbe für Mädels...aber ich glaube, Radon wird nie eine Farbe nur für Frauen machen...Kosten....



Warum??? Findest du denn, dass das ach so tolle toxicgreen eine Jedermannsfarbe ist?


----------



## chrisNOM (26. April 2011)

grün ist aber grade mode....siehe in der KFZ Branche, Focus RS VW Scirocco in Viperngrün. Und weiß war vor 2-3Jahren "IN" "Rot" ist auch wieder im kommen. Bei den Lieferzeiten sollte eigtl jeder seine Wunschfarbe äußern können


----------



## hakunin (26. April 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Warum??? Findest du denn, dass das ach so tolle toxicgreen eine Jedermannsfarbe ist?



 Hast du Recht  aber zu mindestens sind Männer 95% der Biker Population


----------



## hakunin (26. April 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> grün ist aber grade mode....siehe in der KFZ Branche, Focus RS VW Scirocco in Viperngrün. Und weiß war vor 2-3Jahren "IN" "Rot" ist auch wieder im kommen. Bei den Lieferzeiten sollte eigtl jeder seine Wunschfarbe äußern können



Vipergrün finde ich sehr schön. ToxicGreen überhaupt mit Weiss finde ich sehr schlecht. Nachdem ich das Bild von Radon Photoshooting mit dem Slide 9 in den Toiletten gesehen haben, musste ich fast kotzen...(ich will niemand beleidigen, aber das ist meine Meinung)


----------



## chrisNOM (26. April 2011)

vlt hätte man dort der dame auch nix rotes anziehen dürfen...eher was schwarzes oder gar nix


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. April 2011)

hakunin schrieb:


> Vipergrün finde ich sehr schön. ToxicGreen überhaupt mit Weiss finde ich sehr schlecht. Nachdem ich das Bild von Radon Photoshooting mit dem Slide 9 in den Toiletten gesehen haben, musste ich fast kotzen...(ich will niemand beleidigen, aber das ist meine Meinung)



Wir verfolgen den Farb-Thread durchaus aufmerksam. Ich bitte nur darum, hier nicht über Farben zu streiten. Dem einen gefällt eine Farbe, dem anderen nicht. 
Ich denke am bisherigen Verlauf der Diskussion hier kann man schon die Problematik, die sich uns stellt, erkennen. 
In diesem Sinne bleibt sachlich und postet einfach was Euch gefällt und was nicht. Wir werten nur die Gesamtzahl der Meinungen aus. Ob jemand eine Farbe "zum kotzen" findet oder einfach nur nicht mag zählt so oder so nur einmal...;-).
Wenn Ihr irgendwelche Farbbeispiele seht, stellt das Bild, wie ja auch schon geschehen, ein.


----------



## chrisNOM (29. April 2011)

Meine Wunschfarben wären:
schwarz mit roter beschriftung evtl roten felgen
grau matt mit schwarzen parts und schwarzer schrift





Orange met. mit schwarzen Parts:








Gelb mit schwarz und bissel rot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2011)

so ein ähnliches gelb kannst du doch jetzt schon haben...


----------



## Robby2107 (30. April 2011)

Mir gefallen die Räder 2 und 3 aus dem ersten Post am besten. 
Diese Farben dann in matt ... *träum*


----------



## hakunin (30. April 2011)

Ich habe in Riva del Garda beim Bike Festival die Ibis Bikes in *Blau*, *Orange* und *Grün* und die Farben waren super. Live gesehen, sehen sie noch besser aus. Bilder aus der Webseite anbei.


----------



## hakunin (30. April 2011)

Das Gelb vm GT Force 2011 habe ich auch beim Bike festival gesehen und es hat mich wirklich beeindruckt. Es ist eine ganze andere Farbe als Slide 9. Die GT gelb sieht als ein "Gelb Marker-Glow in the dark", beim Slide ist es mehr "senfgelb". 
Trotzdem verstehe ich, dass so eine Farbe (vom GT) wahrscheinlich nur einigen gefällt.


----------



## Bench (30. April 2011)

mattes Anthrazit mit schwarzen Parts
ok, Dunkles Grau geht auch


----------



## chrisNOM (30. April 2011)

gelb macht geil! 

Verstehe nur nicht warum hier schon über andere Farben geredet wird, wenn es das Slide 7/9 nicht ma in schwarz gibt derzeit, ausser dem 6er und sowas ist eigtl schon traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (1. Mai 2011)

Orange eloxiert mit weisen Parts auch sehr fein.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

